# Attention - Password and Security Update



## VS_Admin

Hello all, 

Over the next few days we will be implementing some changes to our forum password strength and password expiration policies. To make sure you continue having the best experience possible on the community, we regularly monitor the site and the Internet to keep everyone's account information safe. We've recently become aware of a potential risk to some accounts coming from outside of this community. Just to be safe, we are implementing the following changes to improve security even further:

1) We are asking everyone to change their passwords (and will force a one time reset). Along with every user on the forum, new passwords will need to be more complex, and can't be simple words (sorry, you can't have "fluffy" as your password anymore!). Please use a password unique to this community. Reusing passwords can expose your account indirectly when other websites (Twitter, Linkedin, Badoo, etc) are compromised; and

2) Your passwords will expire on a 365 day basis. When you login on the 366th day, you will have to change it. 

We'll also be sending out an email to users to let them know about the changes, in upcoming weeks. 

Thanks all, 

Helena

Community Management


----------

